# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Recherche d'diteur et compilateur

## jeannot27

Bonjour, 
Je cherche un logiciel pour lire du code VHDL le pied serait d'avoir aussi un compilo VHDL....est ce que ca existe sur le net gratuit?
Merci de votre aide...

----------


## bobstar

Tiens je viens de trouver ca

GHDL : http://ghdl.free.fr/ 
Mais c'est juste un simulateur (pas de synthse). 

Sinon, il y a Alliance : http://www-asim.lip6.fr/recherche/alliance/ 

A tester...  ::pc::  

@+

----------


## jeannot27

Merci

----------


## MarreDeRienDire

La socit Mentor Graphics a sorti une version tudiante gratuite de son compilateur / diteur : ModelSim.  tlcharger gratuitement sur le site de Mentor, sinon il y a Xilinx aussi qui est gratuit

----------

